# Any Prepper items on your Christmas wish list?



## TexasMama (Dec 3, 2012)

My husband hates to buy me stuff - he asks for a list but a lot of times he'll ask me to just order what I want or give him some choices and then usually order what I want anyway.

After 33 years - I'm fine with it. I don't need fancy surprises....and he does do a lot of sweet things like bring me home candy or soda from the store when he's out running errands and just nice things like that.

Anyway - I had a number of items on my Christmas list that were prepper-related....like getting my first handgun (which I learned today is harder than I thought - there are SO MANY to choose from)...canning supplies, etc.

After deciding to take a class in handgun safety and trying out several handguns later this month or next month (as part of my Christmas gift) - I turned around and asked him for this for Christmas...

http://www.shelfreliance.com/the-harvest-72.html

Mind you - I've been working on getting 12-18 months of food stocked up (some items have gone up as much as 20% in the last month) - and I don't really do the freeze-dry stuff - but instead buy soup, veggies, fruits, etc. on sale - by the caseload.

Tonight we used almost $400 and went to Wally-world and bought 385 items (over 2/3 of them canned fruits and veggies)...for $397. This is all stuff we'll eat...on a regular basis. It even took 2 carts to carry it all out.

So I'm thrilled that he just told me (get the bigger shelf unit instead of the smaller one you're looking at and we'll put it in OUR closet near the back instead of the coat closet - that way you can store twice as much in it).

He just thrilled this little prepper's heart.

I'm placing the order in minutes!

So....what is on your Christmas list that is prepper-related?


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

I only asked for one thing. Academy gift Cards. 
I'm stationed overseas and so the ability to prep and sort of weapons is outside of my ability. I'll be going home on leave and will be purchasing as much gear as I can then storing it in a safe place. i know what pistol, shotgun I want. My biggest problem is trying to figure out should I go with an AR-10 or an AR-15. The AR-15 has no kick at all, but it just doesn't have the stopping power of the AR-10...


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Before the buying even started I told her that I know whe likes to get cool sweet things for me for christmas but that I'd really appreciate it if she didnt' get anything that can't go on the food storage wall or the preps. It wasn't by intentional snooping I just happened to be the one to collect packages from the ups man but I know I got some freeze dried meats for the food storage. She has been wanting her own Semi Auto pistol and has decided on a glock 40 because of a potential job she's looking at. So that is what I got her along with some accessories and ammo. It is cool that she is into prepping with me and suportive it makes it much easier and much more fun as it is somthing we can talk about and plan together.


----------



## FromTheFuture (Dec 9, 2012)

Most of my prepping items double as my backpacking items. Wanting merino wool this year!


----------



## mamak (Nov 28, 2012)

Only prepping related items are on my Christmas list....and my birthday list.....and the regualar old shopping list these days. 

AM/FM NOAA hand crank emergency radio already arrived - it's under the tree. 
nice small binoculars are on their way.
These two items we got free due to a points program at hubbys work. Free shipping also. We've also picked out in recent months and really nice vaccuum (we really needed one) and a good sized mini fridge for the garage or basement (hubbys needed a beer fridge, lol) but we found it's a great addition for our family of 6 as we only have one fridge. Love the points program.
And my 275 gallon water tank is in my backyard - used once but food grade, got it free from hubbys work. 

Other items on my wishlist are a dehydrator, O2 absorbers, more canning supplies including a pressure canner, vaccuum sealers bags, new BOB, medical supplies, hand crank kitchen appliances (or hand crank anything), books, some wet/dry sacks, etc.....
I need things in every prepping catagory. We're technically just starting out.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Long term, non gluten storage foods.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Picked my own gifts this year . New Ruger 9MM with laser , good quality folding knife , tomahawk .


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Well if we could have a Christmas this year This. We dont have the money for Christmas. Thats the way it gos.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I have always been a "practical" gift kind of girl. I don't want electronic gizmos or jewelry like most of the females in my family. My Christmas wish list this year was:

Side mirrors for the Jeep
Winch for the Jeep
Canning jars
Extra Lids for the jars
Gift certificates for the grocery store
Ammo

I did have an extra water bath canner on the list but I went ahead and bought it for myself.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I want a couple hundred more jars. I'd like to get some pigs this year and get them canned as cubed pork and sausage!

I want Katadyn water filter

Another upper would be nice


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I am giving prepper gifts this year to immediate family. Each of my kids gets a new Molle EMT pouch with new Leatherman SideKick, a new LED Maglite, EMT scissors, small first aid kit, magnesium fire starter, pocket copy of SAS Survival Guide, mirror and other goodies including Brunton Compass. They mom will get them the standard stuff. I want to give them something that may save their life. GB


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I want a pressure canner and dehydrator!!!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

dixiemama said:


> I want a pressure canner and dehydrator!!!


Ask for a grain mill too! might as well get the trifecta while it's gift giving season


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Pressure canner. I've exceeded my canning limit with my water bath. The past 2 years I've gotten 1k rounds of 40cal (I'm pretty sure I'll get another this year). I'd like to see about 10 cases of canning jars of dif sizes holding the tree up. Then there's always the expensive item (that's usually miracle cash), a SunOven.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I would love a gift card to a fabric store to get some fabric preps (burlap for potato bags, canvas for all sorts of outdoor uses, flannel, dishcloth material, etc.) Medicinal herb reference books to contribute to my education in that area. Would also love to fill some gaps in my supply of tools. But alas, we don't do gifts, lol.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

I didn't ask for anything, but I did get hubby a dehydrator.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I lucked up. MY wife told me to order what I wanted. I got the rest of the parts I needed to finish my AR build. Parts came in 3 weeks ago and beat the rush. Ammo, new backpacking stove and water purifier. My parents also got me a Becker BK-7 knife and a sharpening set.


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

TexasMama said:


> I turned around and asked him for this for Christmas...
> 
> http://www.shelfreliance.com/the-harvest-72.html
> 
> ...


I have two versions of that - one with the #10 can space at the bottom, and one with only small/medium can rows (2 small/medium rows take the place of the 1 #10 row). For the second one (the one with only small/medium cans), we ordered extra track parts so I could better organize things. That worked out well. And I do have some cans - the kind that nest well - doubled up. Tuna cans, for instance, are racked in pairs. Olives are also racked in pairs.

I flat-out love my can rotation racks. DH _could_ have built something to do the same job, but he has enough projects that need to be finished; it was more cost-effective to just buy the racks. I bought one through Costco and the other through a Shelf Reliance rep who offered things at only slightly over her cost.


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

Earlier this year, I got a deal on a dozen W T Kirkman kerosene/oil lanterns. We're keeping most of them, but have used 3 as Christmas presents (one to my parents and one to each of my 2 sisters)...

DH is getting firesteel and a manual saw chain in his stocking, as well as a SteriPen. He bought himself a Colt AR-15 right after Thanksgiving, and that is his main Christmas thing. (Last year he got a water barrel for Christmas and a rain barrel and diverter for his birthday... and a coldframe for Valentine's Day...)

I asked for a crossbow and a bunch of bolts for Christmas, or an iPad (not survival-related, but I have reasons for wanting it... some are even good reasons). I'm not expecting anything for Christmas because DH is a last-minute kind of guy and he's been quite sick with bronchitis for over 2 weeks. Well, I did buy myself some lovely Theo chocolate and some new lipstick and lip liner to put in my own stocking. I bought a Beretta .380 just before Thanksgiving; we may call that my Christmas present or something...


----------



## bushpilot (Dec 3, 2012)

Anybody thought of a desalinator (turn salt water to pure water)?


----------



## PAPreppers (Oct 9, 2012)

Smith and Wesson M&P 9, and Gerber suspension.


----------



## jwsnow (Dec 9, 2012)

Hand crank/solar radio


----------



## SpartanEX153 (Dec 20, 2012)

You bet I asked for prepping stuff! My Go Bag and Everyday Carry Bag needs to be replaced. It survived several deployments over the years and has held up. Like an old wallet I hate to see it be replaced but it is time. So I asked for a new 5.11 molle bag. I also asked for the following: 

SOG SEAL PUP ELITE knife
MAGPUL GIFT CARDS
Merrel shoe gift cards
And a whole lot of other weapon stuff


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Mostly books, supplies (lids) and gadgets (noaa radio, etc.). We both utilize Amazon quite a bit and have on going "wish lists". Around the end of Novemeber we pick a budget that we can afford and then go shopping off each others lists, most of the time going for used too. Even with the extra costs for shipping on the used items you can frequently get really good condition items for half or less of the new Amazon price and this way we each get exactly what we're looking for.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

dixiemama said:


> I want a pressure canner and dehydrator!!!


I just realized the All American 21 quart canner weighs 20 pounds empty. No way I could handle that. You may want to check the weight unless you are very strong.


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

I bought my wife her first hand gun


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

The mrs surprised me with her request. She said that she wanted a compound bow so she can get ready for bow season! So now she is getting her very own bow with the fixings !


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

SouthCentralUS said:


> I just realized the All American 21 quart canner weighs 20 pounds empty. No way I could handle that. You may want to check the weight unless you are very strong.


I have to ask here. Why can't you handle a 20 pound pot?


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

PackerBacker said:


> I have to ask here. Why can't you handle a 20 pound pot?


I weigh 105 on a good day. With 21 quarts in that pot, it might weigh 40.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

SouthCentralUS said:


> I weigh 105 on a good day. With 21 quarts in that pot, it might weigh 40.


A.) You don't move it loaded.

B.) You will NEVER have 21 quarts of anything in it.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

PackerBacker said:


> A.) You don't move it loaded.
> 
> B.) You will NEVER have 21 quarts of anything in it.


Since I have never canned in a pressure canner, that is good info for me.
Thanks


----------



## Jeanie (May 4, 2010)

Enjoying reading prep Christmas lists. I like to give functional (read prep) gifts to family members who aren't preppers but become enlightened with the usefulness of such a gift. It's after Christmas now so I may go check out sales at nearby Home Deport and REI ~~~ water purification for house and two day emerg' pack for car.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Weight is not an issue as 1: I won't be lifting it filled 2: my hubby is very strong lol


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I asked for knives, either survival or kitchen (and I explained both). I got tshirts with statements that won't go well over in general public.
Least I came out better than the cat. She got a humiliating custom and a little plant thing. Well on top sleeping pads I got her.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I had this on my list but since my wife is an anti  she didn't get it for me.


----------

